# Sausage Casings



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

For those of you who don't expect a quick bounce back from the coming SHTF events, it may be useful to know how to make sausage casings when slautering animals, preserve them and pepare them for use when needed.

This is how it was done at the turn of the last century and is a time tested tried and true pocess from the "Orange Judd Cook Book 1914 edition". This is one of my favorite reference books for food preservation.


Process 1
Sausage Casings

Casings can be made from the intestines of beef, hogs, or
sheep, the sheep casings being used for small sausage, like
wiener-wurst, and hog casings for link sausages, and beef
for bologna sausage, ham sausage, and blood sausage.
Empty as soon as possible, turn inside out and scrape and
clean first the in and then the outside. The cleaning is easy
where one has running water. Soak 24 hours in lime water
or lye water, turn, scrape and rinse again, then salt down and 
use when needed. Soak in warm water to prepare for use.

When one cannot clean the casings, good
substitutes can be made by stitching up tubes of new
unbleached muslin, 1 1/2 or 2 feet long, and 2 or 3 inches in
diameter, when filled. When ready to hang away, rub the 
outside well with melted lard, to exclude all air, and sprinkle
with pepper. 


Process 2
To Prepare Casings for Sausage

Select the best of the beef casings, empty and wash them
thoroughly, then throw them into a strong brine and let them
soak several hours, after which rinse them thoroughly in
fresh water, turn them, lay them on a smooth board and
scrape them clean with the back of a knife. Rinse and soak
in salt water again, then give them another scraping and
wash again, and do not rest satisfied until you are positive
they are perfectly clean. After they have been thus treated,
put hem in salt water, changing water frequently, until you
are ready to use the casings. I think that sausages packed
into these casings with a sausage stuffer are much better than
sausages packed in muslin bags.


Sausage stuffed into these casings can be cured, smoked or dried and kept for an extended period of time. Fresh sausages can also be made to be eaten fresh if refrigeration/freezing is available. I have eaten sausages made from home made pork casings(wild hog) prepared in these ways, good stuff.

Copyrights for this cookbook are long expired and the book is public domain.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the great info!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I have printed it off for my use later. We are constantly getting wild hogs and this will be helpful.


----------

